# Don't Want To Be The One To Say "i Told Ya So"



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys My 4 caribe are awesome! 4 weeks now and only one bump with them taking out the littlest one. Everything seems to be going good and under control. I did want to post this thread for a reason though... I remember when everyone dooubted me and I told ya I'll do it and now I have. So Just had to tell ya I told you so!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i dont think much people doubted you more like just got annoyed.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> i dont think much people doubted you more like just got annoyed.


AGREED


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubted your ability I won't lie. N you haven't accomplished nothing but 4weeks of keeping piranha.piranha keeping is like rolling dice.you can be on a good streak n bam your luck goes to sh*t.you might raise them for months n one just start eating the others. You just never know. I will applaud you for a months keeping n only loosing one but don't say I told you so cause that can n will change at any second. When you keep em for a year then you have something to brag about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

And the old Dolphinswin emerges, 4 weeks is nothing to brag about my friend. I also remember you telling another member how stupid they were for allowing their fish to get eatten and guess what happened to yours!!

This is not an attack on you by any means, its a reminder to watch what you say and how you come across to ppl. Choose your words carefully.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Not trying to make anyone mad here... But as for brian losing 4 out of 6... I did lose one and it was my own fault.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I also rembeber you being almost certain you wouldn't lose any just becasue it was you. I don't know how you think this is sucssess though as your one p down 4 weeks in. That's not abnormal, but being 4 weeks in isn't sucssess. I had p's taken out a couple YEARS later. Sucsess is measured in years not mere weeks.

You have shown you have some capability of listening as im almost certain if you went the way you originally wheregoing you would have probably crashed your 55g tank with 2 redbellies as you were not planning to get extra incase of any cannibilism


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

ksls said:


> And the old Dolphinswin emerges, 4 weeks is nothing to brag about my friend. I also remember you telling another member how stupid they were for allowing their fish to get eatten and guess what happened to yours!!
> 
> This is not an attack on you by any means, its a reminder to watch what you say and how you come across to ppl. Choose your words carefully.


thanks K!!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Not trying to make anyone mad here... But as for brian losing 4 out of 6... *I did lose one and it was my own fault*.


Hey Dolphinswin I'll give you a little props for making at least 4wks that's further then I actually expected.







But definitely not something to run bragging about just yet. Stick with it man and try not to start too many threads like this or ppl are never going to respect you around here.

The others are right in saying that this threads smells like the old Dolphinswin. We want to start respecting you, but comon man stop "trying" to throw crap in our faces and we may eventually respect you. 4wks is not much of an accomplishment. A few post above me you clearly state that you lost a P and it was YOUR fault. Personally man, I wouldn't have started a thread like this knowing that it was your fault that one of your Ps died within 4wks.

Comon D start thinking before you start a new thread.









Good Luck my friend.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Well you did it, messing up the little respect you won so far. Not much lost though


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Everyone calm down. It was a joke...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No, it's not








You meant it to be just that, instead you showed that you think four weeks is an accomplishment. In other words, you have shown that you still have not taken the effort to read about piranhas...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I actually did mean to prove some people wrong. But not for people to get all defensive and so serious hahaha. Everyone just calm down and forget I even said anything.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's see em!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> Everyone just calm down and forget I even said anything.


No. 
4 weeks is nothing at all. Come back in 4 years with the same caribe and then you can say "I told you so".

Just kidding. Just pouring a little gas on the fire.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats wrong with keeping 4 caribe? Or am i missing something?.... i'm thinking i'm missing something


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive had my reds for 1 year now and only lost 3. Where can I pick up my medal? k thnx


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny boy, Im not asking for a medal. Im merely spitting a joke lol. Most people said ill give his piranha 2 weeks. I said ill give them years. Brian and I got into once way back when he started with 6 or more i forget rbp, he is now down to 2 rbp. I started with 5 and am now down to 4. I will not lose another fish. Anyways no pics but i do have a video. I took it today, A couple of my friends had came over and didnt believe they were aggressive since we made a big ruckus after piranha 3d. So i took a video of them eating a QUARANTINED goldfish. Had this is my 10gal so dont come telling me its bad because i already know. I keep them on a shrimp and tilapia diet. Not much variety but Im not to worried they like their shrimp! heres the vid, Note the music is great.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That music is more brutal than your fish! They looking good, look more like 3" in video. Tanks nice n simple.lookn good. I'm surprised n impressed I didn't think you had it in ya. Although its not rocket science.GL


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Whats wrong with keeping 4 caribe? Or am i missing something?.... i'm thinking i'm missing something


You will have to read up on his past threads. It was all during your break from us flpjcks.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Why thanks brune dawg. Yea im not very good at decor so I kept it simple as you said.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Decor is easy dude, real plants are also real easy to plant and maintain as long as you research a little. I went from no knowledge about plants to having three sword plants resprout a numerous amount of times.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, Im fine with the fake swords I have for now atleast. Everything is going pretty smoothly!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> I started with 5 and am now down to 4. I will not lose another fish.


Murphy, this is the attitude i was talking about. He still seems to think he can entirly prevent canibilism. I don't know mayby he gave the remaining fish a spanking and a timeout after eating the last one or something so they won't dare to do it again.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I started with 5 and am now down to 4. I will not lose another fish.


Murphy, this is the attitude i was talking about. He still seems to think he can entirly prevent canibilism. I don't know mayby he gave the remaining fish a spanking and a timeout after eating the last one or something so they won't dare to do it again.
[/quote]










Ahhh man! why didnt i think of telling my pygos not to eat each other when they were babies!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I started with 5 and am now down to 4. I will not lose another fish.


*Murphy, this is the attitude i was talking about. He still seems to think he can entirly prevent canibilism. I don't know mayby he gave the remaining fish a spanking and a timeout after eating the last one or something so they won't dare to do it again.*
[/quote]

Maybe an Ego
Or trying to set goals......

I challenge myself all the time on trying to not lose fish-
But then again I have been out of the loop here for some time now and really have no clue on whats going on...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It's just a matter of a decent education during their growing up...
You all should have known that, Dolphy told you so


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin good man... if you decide to try out some live plants, you should check out World Of Fish down by the Mall Of America, they have a great selection of plants and good prices. I'm not a fan of their prices on fish, but it's a cool store to check out. Sea Level always has a bunch as well and can order you anything if you ask.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks joe, Sometime I may consider adding live plants. Cluster, I was going to try everything in my power not to lose a fish, and the only reason I did lose 1 not 4 like brian is I constantly feed them, One night i was working late and it was to late they had there extra meal. Anyways Im not losing anymore and thats a promise.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Anyways Im not losing anymore and thats a promise.


So tell us, how much have you bene reading about these species so far ? You don't realy seem to understand what cannibalism means, start reading HERE...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah nevermind my last ?........


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Guys, he's a 16 year-old kid that is excited about his fish... give him a break. He started out here without a clue and now has 4 cariba living in a properly cycled tank and receiving good care, he's done it for a month and is still really excited about the hobby -- that's more than a lot of people can say after purchasing piranhas for the first time.

Dolphin, the pot-shots at Brian need to stop now... I don't want to see anymore of it. He got unlucky and some of his fish decided to eat their tankmates, it can happen to anyone at anytime when dealing with groups of pygos.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Guys, he's a 16 year-old kid that is excited about his fish... give him a break. He started out here without a clue and now has 4 cariba living in a properly cycled tank and receiving good care, he's done it for a month and is still really excited about the hobby -- that's more than a lot of people can say after purchasing piranhas for the first time.


Just the way it goes around this place anymore Joe........The vultures can not control themselves........









Pretty sad...This place use to be great and the best place around.....Use to be the most active place with the most respected members around..

Certainly not the case anymore.....









This place has suffered over the years cause of this crap.
I just sit back and continue to watch my home go down the damn toilet drain.....

Peace


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I must say dolphin that according to your video. Your fish are not that aggressive. Just hungry. Being aggressive towards fish is one thing. Being aggressive towards people is another.

Ill try to get a camera and make a video showing my reds break the water line coming after my fingers.....

Lets make a deal. If you lose another one you send me your remaining 3. You have nothing to lose because you said it won't happen..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Thanks joe, Sometime I may consider adding live plants. Cluster, I was going to try everything in my power not to lose a fish, and the only reason I did lose 1 not 4 like brian is I constantly feed them, One night i was working late and it was to late they had there extra meal. Anyways Im not losing anymore and thats a promise.


Hey man
Just sit back and take a deep breath here and listen to Joe......He is agreat guy with great advice he is trying to give you here.....
You will learn alot from him on the Proper way to take care a group of pygo's....Just going to learn who to comunicate with and whith who not too.....

Just saying though....Take it or leave it.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

AK is spot on ! If you decide you want to get serious about plants dont be afraid to hit me up.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Ive actually read a lot, before and after deciding on caribe. I understand they do cannibalize, Yes these fish arent that aggressive since they have never seen live food, they only no frozen meats. I have feed like 2 golfish the whole time ive had them. My goal isnt to have the most aggressive fish around, The only reason I put the gold in the tank was to show some people that they are actually pretty mean fish. Say what you'd like about them, but there are the coolest fish around.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dude Dolphinswin, that music is freaking awesome. I was cracking up throughout the entire video!!!ROFL!!! The caribe are looking awesome man, they have really good color. Keep up the good work. It's nice to have goals of not losing a fish, but man don't ever say "NEVER", lol, cuz then out of the blue it'll happen. May not even be your fault, you just never know.

The tank looked good. Keepin it simple, that's a good way to start. The water did look really prestine as well.

Good Luck, and stay pumped about this hobby.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Dude Dolphinswin, that music is freaking awesome. I was cracking up throughout the entire video!!!ROFL!!! The caribe are looking awesome man, they have really good color. Keep up the good work. It's nice to have goals of not losing a fish, but man don't ever say "NEVER", lol, cuz then out of the blue it'll happen. May not even be your fault, you just never know.
> 
> The tank looked good. Keepin it simple, that's a good way to start. The water did look really prestine as well.
> 
> Good Luck, and stay pumped about this hobby.


Hey man...Just tossing it out there...
But appreciate this kind of encouregement/post/advice


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Sacrifice, I will. I cant wait to get some monster caribe though. They look even cooler when they are old I think! People will be scared lol.


----------

